# Shore 1 2009 Anzugsdrehmomente



## Familyman (17. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen, 

die pdf files von Fritz hab ich gesehen, aber ich kann das mit den Anzugsdrehmomenten nicht öffnen. Kann mir jemand bitte die Drehmomente der kompletten Hinterbauaufhängung vom Norco Shore 1 (2009) durchgeben bitte? Vielen Dank

Gruß Flo


----------

